# ongoing depression/anxiety



## evulienka

Hey all my IBS friends, I´m going through a rough spot in my life ... I´m trying to keep going and going but I don´t know how long I can keep going like this. I´m in my third year of college - I´m supposed to get a bachelor´s degree at the end of this semester, basically in 2 months - but there are so many things that need to be done before that, it´s just a horrible pressure for me. I´ve been struggling with horrible anxiety for the last 6 months, I´m on anti-anxiety meds but they don´t work as well for me as they did at the beginning. I also suffer from chronic insomnia due to anxiety and depression. All these issues interfere with my life on a daily basis and I´m not able to function like a normal person anymore. I really wanted to give antdepressants a shot - I tried Zoloft and Magrilan ( don´t really know what´s the name for that in the US.) The thing is, both of them made me feel so anxious and nervous that I couldn´t concentrate on anything ( a pretty bad thing for a college student) - and I had to drop them after a week. Plus, I had difficulty peeing when I was on them - I had to wait for about 5 minutes to get something out, and sometimes nothing came out at all. It was pretty frustrating, having bloated bowels and a full bladder at the same time. They were both SSRIs - and I know one week is way too short for them to start working, I just had to stop because I really needed to get all the school work done, I had no other choice. I´d like to get back on them - I´m just worried about the side effects - has anyone had similar side effects with antidepressants and did they go away after some time? I think for me the difficulty urinating was the most troublesome side effect and they made the insomnia worse...







I just really want to hear that it´s worth to wait and the side effects will subside after some time and I will feel better eventually...or is there any other option than SRRIs? I´m kinda confused here.My psychiatrist told me she didn´t know what to do with me anymore







Which was kinda frustrating because at this point she´s like the only person who can help. She recommended autogenic training though - has anyone had any success with that ? So right now I´d like to think that I´m gonna find some antidepressants that will suit me - because I really need them







My brain needs them. And that I´m gonna survive the next 2 months without a nervous break-down. Please, help.Evu


----------



## Genie75

Hi Evu, I had troubles going back onto AD's in the summer. They constipated me very badly and it was making my fainting spells worse. So I had to go off of them. I did end up trying St. John's wart. I just want to say if you are currently takign AD's, and then switch to St. John's wart, that can be a problem so you have to be careful if you switch from AD to St. John's wart. See forum at: http://www.sjwinfo.org/ For some people, and you can see this discussed on the St.John's wart site, they do get the side effect of insomnia from St. John's wart (or AD). They talk about that so you would have to probably take yours in the morning. Some people get drowsy from theirs so they take it at night. You may want to start out with very small doses of whatever you are trying. For myself personally, the St. John's wart made me very very sleepy (and so do ADs). I ended up stopping the St. John's wart and just took GABA. GABA is a relaxant and it is naturally occuring in the brain. You can buy in it any health food store. I carry it with me and when I am feeling stressed I will take them. They really do relax me more so than the St. John's wart. I find I feel funny on the St. John's, so the GABA works for me. Anyways I could go on and on about it. A good book for trying natural products for depression is: "The Mood Cure" by Julia Ross. If you get a chance to read the book, the goal is to take something until you get rebalanced out, and then you stop. Absolutely do not take St. John's wart at the same time as AD though. I big no no. I am not an expert on any of this, Just relating what I have tried.Genie75


----------



## BQ

Evu find another Psychiatrist! Sheesh! How about trying some of the newer AD's .. like maybe an SNRI?? Get yourself a new psychiatrist for sure! You might see if the school you attend has any student assistance you can take advantage of.. even if just for a new Psy Dr referral!You WILL get through this. You are right.. it IS a stressful time.. but thankfully it is also a short time. So keep plugging away and keep your eyes on the final goal of the degree. 8 weeks.. that's it hon. YOU CAN DO THIS!!!BUT it _will_ take some special treatment....Do as _many_ relaxation techniques as you can... when you can. Even if you only have 5 minutes... TAKE those 5 mintues to just totally chill out and relax. Lay down or sit down.. close your eyes and literally go limp.... relax every single muscle you own. Use imagery too. Picture a favorite relaxing place.. use relaxing music if you want as well.You will be amazed how refreshed you feel after doing this for only 1 minute! So just plan for relaxation for yourself _every_day. Literally schedule it for yourself.Get yourself to a _new_ Dr and do so as quickly as you can. You need some help, _now_... like sooner rather than later. So get to a Dr.. get something to help you sleep and ask about SNRI's etc.. or other meds they think may help you right now. Also utilize every morsel of help available AT the school too. If there are study groups... or any tutors.. get the help. If someone offers to type for you.. LET them. Or literally ask people to help you with other stuff.. like laundry (maybe not your unmentionables.. but maybe your sheets & towels...) or whatever else you can delegate.It's 8 weeks.... looks HUGE.. but it isn't and you *can* do it. Do not allow it to intimidate you. Keep telling yourself you are capable because you are.Now.. here's a HUGE ((((((((((((((((((HUG))))))))))))))))))) to get you started! Keep in touch with us if you have time. But truly if your Psy Dr doesn't know how to help you... time to find one who does! You deserve it Evu!


----------



## twonK

evulienka said:


> So right now I´d like to think that I´m gonna find some antidepressants that will suit me - because I really need them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brain needs them. And that I´m gonna survive the next 2 months without a nervous break-down. Please, help.Evu


----------



## IrvinPlank

Books will help you to think positive.Don't think too much about things happened or about past.Let it be.Start a new beginning.Listen to good music which reduces your stress and depression.


----------



## twonK

IrvinPlank said:


> Books will help you to think positive.Don't think too much about things happened or about past.Let it be.Start a new beginning.Listen to good music which reduces your stress and depression.


LOL. At least I assume you're joking?


----------



## BQ

Well Twonk what Irvin shared _can_ help some, but unfortunately, not all folks suffering from depression or anxiety. There are varying degrees of both of those as we all know.Perhaps those are things that helped him. But obviously all our needs will be different.


----------



## twonK

BQ said:


> Well Twonk what Irvin shared _can_ help some, but unfortunately, not all folks suffering from depression or anxiety. There are varying degrees of both of those as we all know.Perhaps those are things that helped him. But obviously all our needs will be different.


No disrespect BQ but I think you're missing two connected points:1/ Irvin's advice will not help someone who's been correctly diagnosed with anxiety or depression. Someone who's been worried or down for a few days or a week, yes, it may help. But not someone with chronic anxiety or depression.2/ this thread was started by someone who clearly has significant, distressing, chronic illness. Therefore Irvin's advice, whilst well-intentioned I'm sure, just doesn't belong here. Apologies for hijacking the thread :/Pete


----------



## BQ

Twonk I think you are missing the point that he has the same right to offer his suggestions as you do.


> Apologies for hijacking the thread :/


Thanks.


----------



## twonK

BQ said:


> Thanks.


ummm I wasn't apologizing to you but to Evu, the person asking for help in the first place!


----------



## BQ

Ok Thanks


----------



## evulienka

Hi everyone, thanks for all your suggestions. I think my psychiatrist didn´t give up on me, I think when she said " I don´t know what to do with you" it was more like she was thinking what else to do for me than giving up on me completely. She prescribed me Sulpiride which I think is not a "real" antidepressant but it should help with anxiety and depression - that´s what she said, anyways. So right now I´m taking three kinds of meds ... and I´m thinking about asking her to prescribe me some sleeping pills like a month before the end of the semester - because that´s when the pressure is gonna be the worst. I don´t really want to find a new psychiatrist now, she´s actually very nice, and for me it takes ages to open up to a new person. It´s a pretty tough time for me right now, I´m very tired most of the time from the anxiety and bad sleep. Hopefully I´m gonna make it through somehow. I´m trying some relaxation techniques, too but it takes some time before they start working. I´ll let you know how I´m doing. Thanks Evu


----------



## BQ

Evu Just so you know.. Sulpiride _is_ still considered an antidepressant.But it has quite a few capabilities. IF this won't help you sleep .. ask your Dr if any of the other meds could be causing the insomnia. If not let her know how much trouble you are having with that.Yes the rel;axation techniques are good...Start fairly early to get into your bedtime routine. I would give yourself a couple hours. Also consider using a relaxation CD or IPOD download to help you get to sleep.Think good thoughts... Make sure your self talk is _positive_. You WILL be able to get through this difficult time. Only a bit to go now... and know we are pulling for you!((((Hugs))))


----------



## stevefriel

the 20mg citalopram anti-depressants have left me with what i suspect is tinnitus (constant ringing sound, same pitch 24/7) in the right eari've been to the health centre on friday to get the syringe treatment done but it hasn't helped, i have to take ear drops for 5 days then go back to get my ear checked up on again they have calmed down my depression a bit but they ain't helping out my anxiety like the doctor said it would :S


----------



## BQ

Steve Here I found this link and thought there might be a few helpful hints for you & everyone else also to help with the anxiety.http://www.helpguide.org/mental/anxiety_self_help.htmAnd here is some decent info about tinnitus:http://www.nidcd.nih.gov/health/hearing/noiseinear.aspI personally know how annoying this is as I have had it for years. I have gotten used to it over time I guess..but the most common thing I use to deal with it is masking it with white noise etc..


----------



## evulienka

BQ - thanks a lot for your support







I know positive self talk is helpful, I´m just not very good at it - I always see the darker side of life. And the depression makes it very hard to function - like I´ve got two tough exams on Tuesday and Wednesday and I felt so depressed today, I felt like I was not gonna be able to learn all of that stuff and the anxiety kicked in like always - I felt so dizzy and exhausted, I fell asleep and woke up at 8 p.m. and realized I didn´t manage to learn almost anything







I don´t know, it seems to me that if I ever graduate it´s gonna be a miracle.twonk - I´m sorry you had similar problems like me in your third year - I can´t really imagine how you made it without any treatment. I´m glad you found your "wonder" drug, hope I´m gonna find mine one day, too.


----------



## BQ

Oh Evu ((((Hug)))) I know how one thinks can be habitual and it IS difficult to stop one habit and cultivate another. But it IS possible. However.. right now.. your plate is full of academic learning! So.. be patient with yourself!


> I felt like I was not gonna be able to learn all of that stuff


Hmmm... Evu.. exams are for assessing what you have learned _already_. IMH experience one reviews for exams. So watch even how you _speak_ about the exams.... so that you are not increasing the pressure on yourself!Remember you have already learned! Now they just want you to tell them what you have learned. Try to take a look at the _concepts_ and make sure you have a grip on them. Even in your own words... not theirs is fine. As long as you undertsand them. And all terms & definitions. Doesn't _have_ to be exactly memorized; just has to be understood. You are so smart.... you can do this!Another thing I learned along the way... I get to know material much better & faster if I try to teach it to someone else! (And yes your cat or stuffed animals count as pupils!) I will be rolling loads of EXTRA good stuff your way for the next few. Keep thinking you CAN.


----------



## evulienka

Hey everyone, I realised quite some time has passed since I started this thread, and there are some news - I finally finished and submitted my thesis (yay!) and I did well in the last two finals of this semester. So basically right now I´ve got about three weeks left before the "big" final exams - they contain the study material from seven main subjects ( it´s soo much stuff to remember) and then presenting and defending my thesis in front of a committee. Well, it´s lots of pressure and the anxiety is still there, my mental health is like a roller coaster- but looking back I´ve come a long way since the end of March when I started this thread - so I´m trying to be positive about things. I´m on hypnotics right now for my insomnia, at least for the next few weeks and fortunately they work well for now. I would never have thought how hard it is to live (and study!) with a mental illness... but hopefully it can be done. Evu


----------



## kevin_b

taking antidepressants should not even be an option for you. Consider therapy, it should help.


----------

